# Guestimate required development?



## maciscene (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

Although new to this forum, I do have some experience in *BSD kernel hacking (filesystem related) and I would like to ask you for a rough estimate on the amount of time that would be involved in "porting" a linux wifi driver to FreeBSD?

Just to clarify: I'm not looking for assistance (yet?  ) just an idea of the amount of effort that would be involved (so that I can make up my mind whether or not it would be worth my time or that I should just stick with linux on that particular box...)

Regards.


----------



## aragon (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but I think it will depend greatly on what driver you want to port... (how it's written, what kernel facilities it needs, etc.)


----------

